# Eye Candy At My LBS



## Dajianshan (Jul 15, 2007)

https://3.bp.blogspot.com/-otnx31JnN1U/TgVrfR7UTSI/AAAAAAAAQUE/QnSi11RqZQw/s1600/IMG_2814.jpg

The black one is signed by Ernesto. 

Both owned by one guy.


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

They actually don't do much for me. All black and all white. Meh. Then, the seatpost is much higher on the white one than the black one. Which frames are they anyway?


----------



## Dajianshan (Jul 15, 2007)

The left is the C-59 Italia with integrated Di2. The right is one of the limited edition Ferrari models. This guy also has the last limited run Ferrari that retailed for way too much.


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

nothing says Colnago like an AD or LX paintjob to me.. 

those two on the othert hand....


----------



## Dajianshan (Jul 15, 2007)

Ha! That's like 60k worth of bicycle right there. 

The C-59 is actually very elegant the way they have integrated the Di2 into the steerer and seat post. The Ferrari is "meh!"


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

money comes and goes away fast

art lasts forever


----------



## iyeoh (Jan 6, 2005)

I'm all for progress... But can we possibly get more insipid?

Nothing says Colnago to me like a Super or Mexico or Arabesque.

Those two bikes may be like super models from a Playboy centerfold, but they invoke zero passion from me. I have zero love for them.


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

Dajianshan said:


> Ha! That's like 60k worth of bicycle right there.
> 
> The C-59 is actually very elegant the way they have integrated the Di2 into the steerer and seat post. The Ferrari is "meh!"


$60,000? I might believe $30,000, maybe even $35,000, but $60,000 is a little hard to believe.

If that is the most recent rendition of the limited edition Ferrari bike, I don't like it. There isn't even any Ferrari red in that paint scheme.

By the way, just because something has a huge price tag on it doesn't mean I am going to like it. I have seen some $100,000+ cars that just look ugly to me. Same goes for some high priced bikes.


----------



## Dajianshan (Jul 15, 2007)

Yup! 

My calculation was wrong. NT500,000 is about half that. Whoops!

The C-59 Italia (Limited to a production run of 59) . I believe the same could be said for the Ferrari Di2. 

Personally, I dig on the Arabesque and the old Molteni bikes.


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

I don't get the current fashion of dull paintjobs..

Matte black is the dullest of them all, but many seem to like it, and the full white one is also on the same level for me.

I would prefer 100 times better the Mapei EPS at R&A for example, or one of the 2010 C-50s on a LX paintjob. I even think R&A has a C-50 with GEO paintjob on my size.

Why is Colnago doing those plain, ugly and simplistic paintjobs now ? because they are easier to setup for a mass production in China I guess ? 

If you look carefully the 2010 C-50s in LX the quality of the airbrushing was inferior as the one on my C-40, what happened ? the painters retired or what ?


----------



## chuckice (Aug 25, 2004)

I dig them both except for the Shimano.


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

Dajianshan said:


> Yup!
> 
> My calculation was wrong. NT500,000 is about half that. Whoops!
> 
> ...


Had no idea that was a limited edition of the C59 Italia. I thought the only limited edition was the C59 Italia 150th for some anniversary in Italy. That frame has some blue in it and I somewhat like it, but not enough to buy it. 150 of them are being made.

From what I just read, the C59 Italia Limited Edition is only having 59 frames made. Then again, we have seen what has happened to a lot of these "limited editions" from Colnago.


----------



## Ride-Fly (Mar 27, 2002)

chuckice said:


> I dig them both except for the Shimano.


I like all Colnagos. 

I like white bikes. 

It means I like I like!

Matte is just OK IMO. I like black, as I love the simplicity of my PR00. But it has to be shiny. The shinier the better IMO!


----------



## pete2528ca (Jun 17, 2011)

i love the simple look as much as the LX jobs.


----------

